# Top Bar Bee Hive



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I built a top bar bee hive last week and transferred a wild hive into it yesterday. The hive was from a neighbors bird house, he is allergic to bee stings and wanted to remove or kill the bees, I volunteered to take it. Before I was done with the bee box they split a swarm off before I could catch them, but the main group is doing fine in their new home. I think this hive design will help in the control of the mite problems bees seem to get, this hive has an open bottom with screen over it and will allow the mites to drop out of the hive instead of accumulating in the bottom.
The "v" shaped sides allow the colony to build their heart shaped combs naturally rather than a man-made shape as in the traditional boxy Langstroth hives.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

It seems that someone on here recommended putting a dowel in the center of the top bar so that when the bees make the comb it has a bit more strength for harvesting. It goes perpendicular to the top right in the middle.
I wish I wasn't so allergic to bee stings-I would have one in a heartbeat. I love working with honey and beeswax.. lucky for me so far I am not allergic to that part of bee life!

I even know where a wild hive is, right across the street! About two or three times a summer a new queen will be born and the hive will swarm, sounds so loud! But so far they relocate too high to be caught right off, the local bee guy was bummed... He thinks that it is a good strain of bees to be in that same tree for over 4 years now, nice and hardy. Wanted to add them to his collection I guess.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job BB! Looking forward to seeing some of the fruits of your labor. :congrat:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Lots of folks going with the Top Bar Bee Hive ... keep us up to date. 

As a side note:
We used to plant marigolds and different mints around our hives to help with mites. Guess it worked because we never had any problems with them.

:goodluck:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Andi for the tip on mite control, I was going to use eucalyptus shavings around mine but the plants would be a good natural addition.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey BB, I sure would like to get some plans and measurements on how to build these.

I kept bees for 25 years the old way.

I'd like to try something new this spring!

Thanks, - BC


----------



## chancemft (Mar 26, 2011)

yeah, I've seen lots of vidios on these hives on youtube. Please let us know how it works out. I've been wanting to build one, but wasnt for sure if the maint, and operration of one was as easy as they show. And if you have good plans for one, would like to take a look at them also.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

BasecampUSA said:


> Hey BB, I sure would like to get some plans and measurements on how to build these.
> 
> I kept bees for 25 years the old way.
> 
> ...


Here is the link to the plans that I used... natural beekeeping using low-cost, low impact top bar hives
This is the pdf file link... How To Build A Top Bar Hive by Philip Chandler in Crafts & Hobbies


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome! I just got mine the other day! The guy that made mine put little 'handles' on the top of each bar so that they are easier to pull in and out. 
Pam's Pride: Top Bar Beehive!
You can see pictures on my blog.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

GREAT!, thanks guys!

I ordered 3 packages of bees with queens today...

I'll build 1-2 extra in case I catch some swarms early summer.

- BC


----------

